# Barred Rock Rooster died



## Speedy92362 (Apr 23, 2013)

Hello everyone. Looking for some kind of answers to what might have possibly happened to my Buddy Boo. I bought him in June of this year and he was the biggest best rooster ever. I went out to the coop this morning and he was dead. I know it's cold outside but they have a very warm secure coop. All 12 of my RIR's are fine, the 4 Ameraucanas are fine, the female barred rock is too as well as our turkeys. There are no marks on him at all, I checked him over thoroughly. Possibly a heart attack? Sorry, just very sad.


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

Awe poor guy! Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Speedy92362 (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank you, he was only 6 months old.


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

So sorry for your loss...I know how hard it is to loose one.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I had this happen to a RIR of mine. She was a week away from her 1 year birthday. No marks, no signs or symptoms of illness. Nothing. Had been eating fine, running around fine with the rest, poops fine, and all. The next morning she was dead on the floor of the coop. I was heart sick. Only answers I was able to find (from my grandparents who had chickens for years and other long time experienced chicken owners) was heart attack. I was told they don't always have any symptoms. They have a congenital heart defect that doesn't show itself. Nothing that could be done to prevent what happened. She was (as all mine are) a real pet. Used to sit on my shoulder for hours if she could. I'm so sorry for your loss. Sounds like Buddy had a really wonderful home.


----------

